# الجدول الدورى للعناصر



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الجدول الدورى للعناصر

http://www.footrule.com/1/science/pe...=homepage&ac=0


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 ديسمبر 2006)

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع مفيد


----------



## حسن هادي (5 ديسمبر 2006)

thank you ***


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (6 ديسمبر 2006)

الجدول الدورى​
:31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31: 
ما من أحد لا يعلم أهمية الجدول الدورى للغناصر بالنسبة لجميع أنشطة الكيمياء إذ أنه واحداً من أقوى رموز العلم فهو يجمع معظم خصائص العناصر الرئيسية ودائماً ما نجده معلقاً داخل كل معمل أو قاعة تدرس بها الكيمياء وكذلك داخل كل مصنع أو شركة تمارس بها تطبيقات الكيمياء ولا نجد مثل هذا فى باقى العلوم الأخرى.
تعود بداية وضع تصنيف للعناصر فى نظام دورى إلى ما قبل نحو مائتى عام وقد شهد الجدول خلال هذه الفترة الكثير من الجدل وأدخل عليه الكثير من التعديل والتبديل حتى يتلائم مع ما يتم من اكتشاف عناصر جديده. وحيث أن مبدأ الدورية يدل على تكرار الخواص الكيميائية بعد فترات منتظمة و محددة فقد كان المولد الرسمى للجدول الدورى عام 1968 على يد العالم الروسى الشهير "ديمترى مندليف" حين وضع جدوله الأول وقد حوى 63 عنصراً كانت معروفة حين ذاك مرتبة بدلالة أوزانها الذرية وقد تنبأ بهذا الجدول بعناصر لم تكن معروفة وقتها وبدقة. ومن قبل كان علماء أحرون قد سبقوا مندليف فى وضع أنظمة ترتيب للعناصر الكيميائية منهم "لافوازيه 1787" ، "دوباينر 1817" ، "دوشانكوراتوا 1862" ، "نيولاندز 1864" و "ماير1868" وجدول ماير هذا يشبه كثيراً جدول مندليف إلا أنه تأخر بسبب الناشر لعام 1870. وبعد منليف وعام 1913 إقترح "بروك" ترتيب العناصر حسب أعدادها الذرية واهتم بهذا العالم "موزلى" الذى بدأ بتصوير طيف الأشعة السينية لإثنى عشر عنصراً تشغل مواقع متتالية فى الجدول الدورى وقادته هذه التجارب إلى الجدول الدورى الشائع والمعروف بالنموذج المتوسط الطول والذى يحبذ وضع اللانثانيدات والأكتانيدات منفصلين عن باقى الجدول. 
وفى السنوات الأخيرة قدم الباحثون أفكاراً جديدة تتضمن عرض النظام الدورى بصور عديدة منها ما هو على شكل هرم أخادى البعد والذى قدم بواسطة "جنسن" من جامعة "سنسيناتى" كما ظهر إتجاهات أخرى لوضع جدول للمركبات بدلاً من العناصر بواسطة "هيفرلين 1980" وكل هذه المحولات كانت مخولات جيدة تصف وتصنف العناصر التى تم إكتشافها ‘لا أننا حين فكرنا فى عمل نموذج لاحظنا أنه فى جميع الجداول تكون الدورة الأولى من عنصرين والثانية والثالثة من ثمانية عناصر أما الدورتين الرابعة والخامسة فمن ثمانية عشر عنصراً والسادسة والسابعة من ‘ثنان وثلاثون عنصر أى أن العدد يتكرر فى الدورات مرتين إلا فى حالة الدورة الأولى فالعنصران لم يتكررا إلا مرة واحدة كما نلاحظ أن الأعداد نفسها فى كل دورة هى فى الأصل أضعاف مربعات فمثلاً الدورتين الثانية والثالثة يمكن إعتبار كل منها ضعفا لمربع طول ضلعه إثنان أما الدورتين الرابعة والخامسة يمكن إعتبار كل منها ضعفا لمربع طول ضلعه ثلاثة وأخيراً فى الدورتين السادسة والسابعة يمكن إعتبار كل منها ضعفا لمربع طول ضلعه أربعة ليكون مجموع عناصر جميع الدورات 118. وبإعتبار نظريات التوزيع الإليكترونى التر تقسم العناصر إلى أربع فصائل : s ، p ، d ، f وباعتبار أن هذه العناصر تزداد عن التى قبلها بمقدار 6 بالإنتقال من s إلى p وبمقدار 10 بالإنتقال من p إلى d و 14 بالإنتقال من d إلى f توصلنا للجدول شكل 1.

والجدول فى إجماله يمثل هرمين مدرجين متقابلين لهما الشكل 2. 

وفيه نجد أن العناصر التى تلتقى عندها المكعبات هى عناصر الفئة s (للداخل) يليها عناصر الفئة p ثم الفئة d ثم الفئة f (للخارج). 
ومن مميزات الجدول المقترح:
1-	التمثيل المجسم للجدول الدورى .
2-	الحفاظ على نفس عدد الدورات والمجموعات الرئيسية مع إيضاح الفئات المختلفة من العناصر.
3-	بيان أن أى مدار رئيسى من المدارات الإليكترونية لا يستطيع أن يملأ بأكثر من 32 إليكترون حيث أن أكبر الدورات لا تحتوى إلا على الفئات s ، p ، d ، f وهى تملأ على الترتيب بـ 2 ، 6 ، 10 ، 14 الكترون ليكون المجموع 32 على الأكثر.
4-	يمكن وضع إحداثيات للعناصر (X ، Y ، Z) لتصف الخواص المختلفة لها ونوصى باتخاذ المحور الرأسى Z مساياً لرقم الدورة ولكن بإشارة مخالفة ليكون Z=-1 للدورة الأولى ، Z=-2 للدورة الثانية ........ وهكذا إلى Z=-7 للدورة السابعة أما إحداثيات X ، Y فنقترح أن تكون لمراكز المربعات التى لها طول ضلع يساوى الواحد الصحيح على أن يكون اتجاه المحاور كم هو مبين بالشكل3.

وعلى هذا سوف تكون الإحداثيات فى اتجاه كل من X ، Y هى كسور 1/2 ، 3/2 ، 5/2 ،7/2 وبهذا سوف تكون إحداثيات X ، Y للفئة s ، p ، d ، f باعتبار السعة الإلكترونية (الرقم أعلا الرمز)كما فى الجدول التالىوذلك بخلاف إحداثيات Z :

تحت المدار	X	Y
s1	-1/2	-1/2
s2	1/2	1/2
p1	-3/2	-1/2
p2	-3/2	-3/2
p3	-1/2	-3/2
p4	3/2	1/2
p5	3/2	3/2
p6	1/2	3/2
d1	-5/2	-1/2
d2	-5/2	-3/2
d3	-5/2	-5/2
d4	-3/2	-5/2
d5	-1/2	-5/2
d6	5/2	1/2
d7	5/2	3/2
d8	5/2	5/2
d9	3/2	5/2
d10	1/2	5/2
f1	-7/2	-1/2
f2	-7/2	-3/2
f3	-7/2	-5/2
f4	-7/2	-7/2
f5	-5/2	-7/2
f6	-3/2	-7/2
f7	-1/2	-7/2
f8	7/2	1/2
f9	7/2	3/2
f10	7/2	5/2
f11	7/2	7/2
f12	5/2	7/2
f13	3/2	7/2
f14	1/2	7/2

والجدير بالذكر هو علاقة الإحداثيات X ، Y بالسعة الإليكترونية لكل تحت مدار s أو p أو d أو f ففى حالة s لا تتعدى الإحداثيات القيمة 1/2 بينما فى حالة p لا تتعدى القيمة 3/2 وفى حالة d لا تتعدى القيمة 5/2 وأخيراً فى حالة f لا تتعدى القيمة 7/2 وكلنا يعلم أن عدد الأوربيتالات فى كل حالة من الحالات السابقة هى ضعف القيمة المذكورة وأن عدد الإليكترونات التى يمكن أن يتشبع به كل تحت مدار هى حاصل ضرب القيمة المذكورة × 4 وهو أصغر مربع بعد الواحد الصحيح.

:30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :30: 

http://www.footrule.com/1/science/pertable.htm?sr=homepage&ac=0
موقع اخر شغال 
http://bahanet.8m.com/index5_files/ana.htm


----------



## بوندير (2 مايو 2007)

merci pour cette explication


----------



## الأمير أمير (9 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ياأخى على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------

